# Brauche Hilfe: Nachträgliche Kapillarsperre bei altem eingewachsenen Teich



## Ches (20. März 2014)

Hallo.

ich bin heute auf dieses Forum gestossen und hab mir auch schon einige Threads durchgelesen. Zum Teil bin ich schlauer geworden, zum Teil bin ich immer noch etwas überfordert.

Vor 2einhalb Jahren bin ich in das Elternhaus meines Mannes mit großem Grundstück und Teich gezogen. Der Teich hat es mir gleich angetan. Allerdings sah er damals noch eher aus wie ein Sumpf. Der Teich wurde selten gereinigt, das ganze Laub des naheliegenden Baumes liegt am Grund. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, kann man das gut sehen. Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich, wie tief der Teich tatsächlich ist. Es gibt einige Pflanzen und Tiere. __ Molche, eine Kröte, Wasserflöhe usw. Die möchte ich auch gern behalten und möglichst nichts zerstören. Ich würde ihn auf ca. 18-20 m² schätzen. 

Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Im Laufe der Jahre ist die umliegende Wiese wohl höher geworden oder der Teich gesunken oder aber der Teich falsch angelegt worden. Jedenfalls konnte man kaum an den Teich herantreten, ohne gleich im __ Moos und Wasserpfützen am Rand zu versinken. Schon bald war klar, dass hier ein Kapillareffekt entstanden ist.
Mit einer Freundin habe ich schon letztes Jahr angefangen, an einer Seite den Rand abzutragen, um den Rand der Folie freizulegen. Sie wollte mir damals helfen, den Teichrand besser zu gestalten, aber inzwischen ist ein Jahr vergangen und da steh ich nun mit einer halb angefangenen Teichsanierung.

Ganz neu machen möchte ich ihn eigentlich nicht, weil eben so viele Tiere da sind und weil mir das auch zu teuer wird.

Daher hab ich jetzt viel gelesen und mit dem Abstechen des Randes weitergemacht. Damit ihr Euch das besser vorstellen könnt, habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder angehängt. Welche vom bisherigen Zustand und welche, nachdem ich bereits angefangen habe zu sanieren.
Wie man auf einigen Bildern schön sehen kann, hing die Wiese quasi komplett im Teich und hat sich dort mit den Teichpflanzen verbunden.

Ich habe mir nun überlegt, die Folie hinten einfach aufzustellen und den Rand zwischen Wiese und Folie mit Sand aufzuschütten, um Stabilität zu bekommen. Anschließend würde ich innen gerne Pflanzen setzen, damit die Teichfolie nicht zu sehen ist. Ich weiss aber noch nicht genau, wie ich das alles anstellen soll. Es soll einerseits schützend für die Folie sein, funktional für die ganzen Tierchen und wenn möglich natürlich auch noch schön aussehen.

Auf einem der Fotos sieht man auch eine sehr große Wurzel, die ich heute freigelegt habe. Die würde ich auch ungern entfernen. Vielleicht kann man sie ja irgendwie ins Gesamtbild mit einflechten. Außerhalb die Teichfolie aufstellen und zwischen Teichfolie und Wurzel irgendetwas pflanzen?

Fragen über Fragen. Ich bin hier als Frau auch mehr oder weniger auf mich allein gestellt und wäre daher für konkrete Ratschläge wirklich mehr als dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Eure Ches


----------



## Ches (21. März 2014)

So weit bin ich jetzt mal ... es wäre schön, wenn sich mir einer erbarmen würde


----------



## laolamia (21. März 2014)

hallo,

ich wuerde die folie hochstellen und wenn noetig etwas nach innen gehen um dahinter einen betonsockel anlegen. ich hab bei mir die folie hochgeklappt und betonpflastersteine in beton verlegt, danach die folie wieder runter und verstecken....aber nicht mit erde 
du kannst ein holzdeck ueberstehen lassen, pflastern oder ein naturnahes ufer gestalten. danach ist es aber immer notwendig die sache zu kontrollieren da die pflanzen ueber die begrenzung wachsen.

gruss marco


----------



## Springmaus (21. März 2014)

Hallo,

ja die Folie aufstellen und vielleicht mit den kleinen Findlingen einklemmen also außen ein paar und innen wenn Du dann eine kleine Stufe hast zum Teich hast
schön bepflanzen. so ählich hab ich das bei mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. März 2014)

Das sieht so ein bischen so aus als ob du als Außenkante einen Umlaufenden Ufergraben hast. Das ist nix schlechtest nur ist deine Kapilarsperre dann die Wallkrone uns natürlichhast du dann in dem Ufergraben wenn der Wasserstand hoch ist Pfützen.
Ich habe zum Rasen Innen geschlagene Steine und außen Fischschwänze (So nennen Sich die Betonsteine) als Mähkante.
Ich suche mal ein Bild


----------



## Ches (21. März 2014)

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten. 

Also der Ufergraben ist halt ziemlich schmal. Wenn ich die Folienkante hochstelle, ist der Knick genau am Rand des Ufergrabens. 
Wir haben nächste Woche einen Gärtner da. Der wollte mit mir Sand oder Kies holen, um hinter der Folie aufzuschütten. Und ich möchte so wenig wie möglich 
Steine haben, damit das alles wieder natürlich aussieht. Ich weiss nur nicht, wie ich dann innen bepflanzen soll. Geht dann eigentlich nur mit Ufermatten, damit 
die Pflanzen auch Nährstoffe haben oder? Lehm oder sonstiges würde ja wahrscheinlich immer wieder in den Teich rutschen und diesen verschmutzen. 

Mein 2. Problem ist auch, dass der Teich innen total verschlammt ist. Ich weiss nicht wie tief er ist. Ich kann allerdings die Seerosenwurzel ertasten. Da wird dann 
schon der Boden sein oder? Wie bekomm ich denn den ganzen Schlamm dann raus? Also das ist dann eher Thema für Herbst. Mit dem Casher funktionierts kaum, 
weil eben auch viele große Steine dort unten liegen. 

Wichtiger ist mir jetzt aber ein schöner Teichrand. Vielleicht gibts noch mehr Ideen?

Lg Ches


----------



## samorai (21. März 2014)

Hallo Ches!
Genau wie Doris es beschrieben hat.Hier mal ne Zeichnung: 
Dann kann man noch mehr machen um den Rasenschnitt nicht in den Teich zu versprühen
 
Hier einmal A-Symetrisch
  
Und dann als Weg(man rennt sowieso immer um den Teich), währe dann ein sauberer Abschluss. Du siehst es gibt vielerlei, mach irgend was schickes daraus.
mfg Ron!


----------



## Harald (24. März 2014)

Hallo Ches,
es ist immer schwer, einen Teich "dicht" zu bekommen, wenn die Folie einmal abgeschnitten ist und somit nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten aufzeigt.
Neben des Anlegens der Kapilarsperre brauchst Du aufgrund des Gefälles von der Terasse zum Teich m. E. auch einen Uferwall, damit von außen kein Oberflächenwasser in den Teich laufen kann.
Das, was ursprünglich wohl mal als Kapilarsperre angelegt war, ist die einzige Folienreserve, die Du hast. Mein Vorschlag wäre daher, dass Du die Folie insgesamt im Randbereich hochziehst und mit Kies unterfütterst oder direkt Randsteine verlegst. Beide Möglichkeiten haben aber den Nachteil, dass Du natürliche Optik, die der Teich ursprünglich mal hatte, verlierst.
Vielleicht solltest Du daher doch überlegen, eine neue Folie zu verlegen. Bei ca. 20 m2 Teichfläche und einer Tiefe von 1,5 m liegst Du dann bei ca. 450 € für die Folie. Das würde Dir dann auch die Möglichkeit bieten, die vorhandenen Schwachstellen dauerhaft auszumerzen.


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Ches!
Willkommen bei den Teichliebhabern!
Ein grosses Vorhaben für eine Frau allein, aber machbar. Auf jeden Fall auf den Rat der anderen hören und die Folie hochstellen! Entweder da, wo sie jetzt ist, und dann das Umland abtragen, damit kein Schmutzwasser in den Teich läuft.  Oder aber hochstellen und weiter nach innen gehen, bis die Folienkante auf Höhe des Umlands ist. Das bedeutet aber es wird sehr viel Material zum Unterfuettern benötigt und die Teichoberflaeche wird deutlich kleiner... Auf jeden Fall würde ich von innen und aussen mit Steinen oder Beton stabilisieren und die Folie nicht flach unter den Kieseln verstecken, denn dann verlierst Du die Kontrolle über die Kapillarsperre. Nämlich wenn die Kiesel von außen oder von innen durchwurzelt werden und damit die Sperre überwunden wird. Dann wird Wasser aus dem Teich gezogen.
Ich wuensche Dir gutes Gelingen und natürlich auch Spaß bei der Umsetzung!
lg Ina


----------



## Ches (6. Apr. 2014)

Hey Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich bin jetzt schon wieder etwas schlauer und habe mich jetzt für die Lösung Ufergraben mit Ufermatte entschieden. Dazu werde ich mit Sand einen kleinen Wall machen, der ansatzweise eh schon vorhanden ist, nach dem Wall den Ufergraben und anschließend das Ende der Teichfolie aufstellen und den Zwischenraum vom abgestochenen Grasufer und Folie mit Erde aufschütten. Dann werde ich zum Schutz der Folie eine Ufermatte von Naturagart verwenden und die bepflanzen. Bild kommt dann nach Fertigstellung  Das Beste ist: Mein Mann kann's nicht mehr mit anschauen und hilft mir jetzt endlich ;-)

Jetzt noch ne Frage. Was mach ich mit dem Schlamm am Boden? Da muss ne Menge drinliegen, weil die letzten 30 Jahr weder ein Laubschutz vorhanden war, noch das Laub rausgefischt wurde. Dadurch, dass der Teich grade auch sehr trüb ist, weiß ich nicht genau, was da an Pflanzen noch drin ist. Würde gern nochmal Tiefwasserpflanzen reinwerfen, um die Teichreinigung voranzutreiben. Aber ich hab eigentlich wenig Algen. Brauch ich dann überhaupt noch Pflanzen? Wie find ich heraus, ob der Teich genügend Pflanzen hat, wenn ich sie nicht sehen kann?

Lg
Ches

Ps: Bild als Beispiel für die aktuelle Planung


----------



## Ches (6. Apr. 2014)

Sieht doch schon gut aus oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2014)

Linke Seite Ja..die recht Seite gefällt mir nicht so gut


----------



## Ches (6. Apr. 2014)

Kommt noch.  Die Ufermatte ist bestellt und dann kann's weitergehen


----------



## Ches (7. Apr. 2014)

Die Unterfütterung des Walls mit einfachem Sand war wohl dumm von mir. Dann bricht der Wall ja runter, sobald ich drauftrete. Das hab ich nicht bedacht. Wahrscheinlich ist's doch besser, ich lasse die Folie flach auslaufen und stelle sie am Rand auf.
Dazu muss ich die Folie aber wieder unterfüttern um auf die Höhe der Wiese zu kommen. Womit? Normale Erde? Sollte ja fest sein. Beton will ich nicht verwenden. Was ratet Ihr mir?


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo.

Ich hätte den Wall mit Beton aufgebaut. So haben wir das damals auch gemacht und ich möchte den Wall in Verbindung mit dem Ufergaben nicht mehr missen.
Vielleicht schaust du mal bei NG auf der Homepage, die haben auch Lösungen zum "anflicken".


----------



## Ches (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Annett,

Beton bekomm ich dann aber nicht mehr weg, falls ich mich in ein paar Jahren doch entschließe, den Teich im Rahmen einer Vergrößerung neu zu machen oder? 

Ich hab jetzt bei NG direkt nichts gefunden. Könntest Du mir vllt. einen Link posten?

Danke für Deine Mühe.

Lg Ches


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
wenn du den Beton ohne Eisen verlegst, dann bekommst du das mit etwas Muskelkraft und einem Vorschlaghammer weg.
Mit Eisen wirst du wohl einen Stämmhammer von Hilti oder Bosch benötigen, aber auch das wird kein Problem sein. Da würde ich die Muskelarbeit dann deinem Mann überlassen .

Aber bei solchen Arbeiten immer schön auf die Folie aufpassen.


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

hallo,

nix eisen..... mutterboden entfernen, magerbeton (sand/zementgemisch)erdfeucht einen wall bauen, vliess rueber, ufermatte drueber fertig.
wenn man es wirklich mal entfernen muss ist das ueberhaubt kein problem.

gruss marco


----------



## Ches (8. Apr. 2014)

Vliess und dann Ufermatte? Die Teichfolie dann unter dem Vliess? Oder erst Vliess und dann Teichfolie? Bis jetzt war da kein Vliess unter der Folie so wie ich das sehe. Geht das auch ohne? Oder klebt dann die Teichfolie am Wall fest? Wir wollten das jetzt eigentlich mit einem einfachen Lehmpulver-Sand-Wassergemisch machen. Geht das auch?


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

klar geht das ohne, spar nicht am falschen ende!
von unten: magerbeton, vlies, folie, ufermatte.

auf dem wall laueft man(n) rum und wenn da steinchen zwischen beton und folie sind....loch.
was ist lehmpulver?
nimm normalen weissen sand (da ist ein lehmanteil drin) und zement (lehm sand wasser wird doch nicht hart)

gruss marco


----------



## Finalein (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, ich lese grad mit, habe nämlich das Problem, daß mir Wasser ins Erdreich geht.
Also erst Vlies, dann Folie drüber und dann die Ufermatte. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe.
Ches, so sollte es funktionieren. Das Vlies dient ja auch dazu, daß die Folie nicht durch irgendwas kaputt gemacht wird.
Wichtig ist doch, daß die Folie mit der Böschungsmatte nicht ins Erdreich kommen, sonst zieht die Erde Dir das Wasser weg. Passiert bei mir grad, hab keine Kapillarsperre.


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

das sind zwei unterschiedliche dinge.
die matte zieht das wasser ueber den wall in den ufergraben und damit hast du ein feuchtes ufer und trotzdem den naehrstoffbereich vom teich getrennt. die matte wird einwachsen und fast unsichtbar.
hinter dem ufergraben muss dann natuerlich die sperre kommen sonst wandert das wasser ueber den wall durch den graben ins angrenzende erdreich.

ich hab hinter dem ufergraben die folie hochstehen lassen und eine mähkannte mit betonpflaster (in beton gelegt) installiert. man kann auch profile oder was anderes nehmen.




teich von laolamia bei Hobby-Gartenteich
gruss marco


----------



## Ches (8. Apr. 2014)

Ok, das heisst also, ich sollte einen Streifen Vlies kaufen. Ich komm ja nur bis zum jetzigen Wasserspiegel. Der Teich ist ja bereits vorhanden (seit ca. 30 Jahren) Kostet natürlich nochmal ne Menge Geld :-(

Das Vlies bei NG ist 1,20 breit. So weit komm ich nie unter die Folie ... müsste das Vlies dann wahrscheinlich in der Mitte der Länge nach durchschneiden auf 60 cm ...


----------



## Ches (8. Apr. 2014)

Finalein schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch, daß die Folie mit der Böschungsmatte nicht ins Erdreich kommen, sonst zieht die Erde Dir das Wasser weg. Passiert bei mir grad, hab keine Kapillarsperre.



War ja bei mir auch so ... deshalb hab ich ja das ganze Ufer bis zum Ende der Folie abgegraben ... Der Teich war ursprünglich viel kleiner, weil eingewachsen


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

besser ist es, kostet auch nicht die welt.


----------



## Ches (8. Apr. 2014)

@Marco Dein Teich ist wirklich wunderschön. So natürlich!


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2014)

danke, trotzdem wuerde ich vieles heute anders machen


----------



## Finalein (8. Apr. 2014)

ich auch, aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2014)

Ches schrieb:


> Das Vlies bei NG ist 1,20 breit. So weit komm ich nie unter die Folie ... müsste das Vlies dann wahrscheinlich in der Mitte der Länge nach durchschneiden auf 60 cm ...


 Du brauchst das Vlies nicht bei NG kaufen. Baumarkt und ggf doppelt wenn es dir zu dünn ist. Weiterhin lässt sich das Vlies ganz gut mit einem Kattermesser schneiden. Unten drunter ein Brett und dann Vlies über das Brett auf dem Brett lang mit dem Kattermesser. Vliesdicke  wird im normalfall in Gram angegeben.


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

Vlies und Folie gibt es bei vielen Anbietern günstig im Internet. Qualitäten sind aber teils nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Evtl. lässt du dir eine Warenprobe schicken und vergleichst Preis und Quali.
Link finde ich leider mit dem Handy nicht. Kann auch gut sein, dass es dieses komplettabgebot so nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## laolamia (9. Apr. 2014)

das vliess ist nur trittschutz und im gegensatz zum "unter dem teich" kommst du da im notfall rann.
nimm so ne rolle mit 300-500g und gut ist.
es geht nur um kleine steinchen die sich durch die folie druecken wuerden.

gruss marco


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ches, 

ich habe meinen Uferwall auch betoniert, bzw. mit Leistensteinen aufgemauert, den bringt man schon wieder weg, falls erweitert werden soll.
Klick einfach mal in meine Signatur bei Teichumbau, dann siehst Du wie ich das damals gelöst habe.

LG Markus


----------

